

Show HN: We made a site with business book summaries to save you time. - StavrosK
http://www.summarist.net

======
StavrosK
A friend and I thought this would be a fun side-project and save people time.
We'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback.

~~~
StavrosK
By the way, all the summaries are manually written to ensure that they're high
quality and match the book as faithfully as possible.

------
cschleiden
You mean like getAbstract?

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, but free.

